# Topics > Games > Video games >  Project Malmo, gaming Minecraft, Microsoft Corporation, Redmond, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Microsoft Corporation

microsoft.com/en-us/research/project/project-malmo

github.com/Microsoft/malmo

"Project Malmo: Using Minecraft to build more intelligent technology"

by Allison Linn
March 13, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Microsoft’s Project Malmo is teaching AI to build stuff in Minecraft"

by Brian Heater
July 8, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Project Malmo – a platform for fundamental AI research

Published on Jul 22, 2016




> I present Project Malmo – an AI experimentation platform built on top of the popular computer game Minecraft, and designed to support fundamental research in artificial intelligence. As the AI research community pushes for artificial general intelligence (AGI), experimentation platforms are needed that support the development of flexible agents that learn to solve diverse tasks in complex environments. Minecraft is an ideal foundation for such a platform, as it exposes agents to complex 3D worlds, coupled with infinitely varied game-play. Project Malmo provides a sophisticated abstraction layer on top of Minecraft that supports a wide range of experimentation scenarios, ranging from navigation and survival to collaboration and problem solving tasks. In this talk I discuss Malmo, and how it can push help the research community tackle the next big challenges in AI.

----------


## Airicist

Project Malmo – Enabling AI technology that can collaborate with humans

Published on Dec 1, 2016




> Project Malmo, a platform that uses the world of Minecraft as a testing ground for advanced artificial intelligence research and innovation, is available for novice to experienced programmers on GitHub via an open-source license. The system is primarily designed to help researchers develop sophisticated AI that can do things like learn, converse, make decisions and complete complex tasks. It supports research on a range of methods such as reinforcement learning, deep learning and symbolic AI, allowing researchers to compare and integrate different approaches to advance AI understanding, reasoning, learning and communications.

----------


## Airicist

Tech showcase: Project Malmo – experimentation platform for the next generation of AI research

Published on Sep 29, 2017




> Project Malmo is an open source AI experimentation platform that supports fundamental AI research. With the platform, Microsoft provides an experimentation environment in which promising approaches can be systematically and easily compared, and that fosters collaboration between researchers. Project Malmo is built on top of Minecraft, which is particularly appealing due to its design; open-ended, collaborative, and creative. Project Malmo particularly focuses on Collaborative AI – developing AI agents that can learn to collaborate with other agents, including humans, to help them achieve their goals. To foster research in this area, Microsoft recently ran the Malmo Collaborative AI Challenge, in which more than 80 teams of students worldwide, competed to develop new algorithms that facilitate collaboration. This demo demonstrates the results of the collaborative AI challenge task and shows selected agents and how new tasks and agents can be easily implemented.

----------


## Airicist

MineRL Competition 2019

minerl.io

microsoft.com/en-us/research/video/minerl-competition-2019

----------


## Airicist

MineRL Competition 2019

Jul 19, 2019




> Starting June 1st, we are holding a competition on sample-efficient reinforcement learning using human priors. In our competition, participants develop a system to obtain a diamond in Minecraft using only four days of training time.

----------

